# Word of the Day:  Relinquish



## Ruthanne (Mar 13, 2022)

_*verb*_


*voluntarily cease to keep or claim; give up.*
*"he relinquished his managerial role to become chief executive"*


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 13, 2022)

The policeman demanded that the criminal relinquish his weapons or risk being shot.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 14, 2022)

He relinquished his parental rights.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 15, 2022)

If you no longer have a car, you are expected to relinquish your parking space.


----------



## helenbacque (Mar 15, 2022)

Our member, old medic, is considering relinquishing a well earned award.


----------

